# Salvador de Bahia by Rekarte



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

low quality pictures, but I hope you enjoy...
Salvador is my city,I was born and live here








*About:*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvador_de_Bahia*

*Historic Centre*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Garcia Neighborhood​*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rio Vermelho Neighborhood*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia, Rekarte :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
thanks Christos!kay:


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

What a beautiful city!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Japanese Cultural Festival*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Itaigara Neighborhood​*


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

Salvador is a cool city.

Please show more residential and commercial buildings from Salvador.


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> low quality pictures, but I hope you enjoy...
> Salvador is my city,I was born and live here
> 
> *Historic Centre*[/URL][/CENTER]


Great. Carnival of colors!


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of the historic and lovely Salvador de Bahia... 
Thank you for sharing and long life to this thread!!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Tiramisu,how much time,my friend!:banana:
I'm waiting you here yet


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Politeama Neighborhood*​


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Gorgeous photos of a gorgeous city!


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

For those who don't know, Salvador was the first Brazilian capital, between 1549 (year of foundation, although it already existed) until it was replaced by Rio de Janeiro in 1763, when Brazil was elevated to Viceroyalty of the Portuguese Kingdom.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Downtown​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cosme de Farias (Slum)​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I enjoyed every delicious photo in this thread, and cannot wait to visit the beautiful city of Salvador! This shot of the Bainas is outstanding... what were they doing?




Rekarte said:


>



The only city in North America that reminds me a teensy bit of Salvador might be New Orleans...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
baianas:yes:

what were they doing?
I don't know, maybe talking:dunno:

thanks for you coment!:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Matatu Neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*edit...*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos, thanks for sharing....:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The Train Line​


----------



## M.F.N. (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful city.:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lagoa da Paixão (Neighborhood)​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Barra Neighborhood​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Águas Claras (Slum)​


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice shots! THX for sharing.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful city!!

and I love the musicians from Bahia!!  


But it is really sad to see all these cables through the city, are there any plan to hide it??


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good city but so much forgotten by government , the city isnt clean and most avenue without new panting lanes, really one most bad situation brazilian capital city. hno:

But I hope in the future the things changes. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> beautiful city!!
> 
> and I love the musicians from Bahia!!
> 
> ...


Not, too much expensive hide the cables


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

View from Boas Vista de São Caetano Neighborhood​


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> View from Boas Vista de São Caetano Neighborhood​


WOW! I've never seen these photos before!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great tour of Salvador. Is it really safe to walk around the slums with a camera?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
some slums are very dangerous, but not all slums


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good pictures.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Imbuí Neighborhood​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your nice pics @Rekarte. :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the great tour Rekarte


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

In fact Salvador were abandoned by government this year I heard that your new mayor are doing good job.

Good.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Even though Salvador has nice beaches and a decent historical district, it definitely needs some improvement.

Congrats, nice shots!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

My city on banner today!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Gamboa (Slum)​









Garibaldi Avenue​









Lobato (Slum)​









Marechal Rondon (Slum)​


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

beautiful city!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice city and being in a coastal area makes it much nicer.


----------

